# Cheese Fest  w/ Q-View



## bobdog46 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just smoked 8 lbs of cheese - Pepper Jack - Colby Jack - Mild Cheddar - Sharp Cheddar-  The AMNS worked perfect again. I used a mix of hickory & maple dust.


----------



## jrod62 (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks good Thumbs Up
I need to smoke some more before i run out


----------



## rabbithutch (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks great!

What is your smoker?  Did you fire it up or use only the AMNS and dust?  How long did you smoke it?  Do you smoke to an IT or just by eye?

Inquiring minds and all that.


----------



## bobdog46 (Apr 20, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What is your smoker?  Did you fire it up or use only the AMNS and dust?  How long did you smoke it?  Do you smoke to an IT or just by eye?
> 
> Inquiring minds and all that.


  Smoker is Master Forge-  Did not fire it up. AMNS only with maple & hickory dust - Smoked it for 4 1/2 hrs


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2012)

What was the outside temperature there? I would like to try cheese sometime but I just think it's too warm here in Ga.


----------



## bobdog46 (Apr 20, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> What was the outside temperature there? I would like to try cheese sometime but I just think it's too warm here in Ga.


I did this last night and outside temp was 70-75


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 20, 2012)

I guess I could do it at night, don't know why I didn't think of that. Hmmmm just another reason to talk myself into an AMNPS!


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking cheese smoke. Congrats 

S2K9K you can always add an ice pan to the smoker to help keep the box temps down or some folks freeze a 2 liter bottle of water and stick in the box


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Great looking cheese.


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice Color!!

Todd


----------



## chowderpants (Apr 23, 2012)

wow, 4 1/2 hours! I made my first batch (only 2lbs) a month ago and let them go for 3. Guess I'll have to leave a few pieces on for a bit longer next time


----------



## bobdog46 (Apr 23, 2012)

chowderpants said:


> wow, 4 1/2 hours! I made my first batch (only 2lbs) a month ago and let them go for 3. Guess I'll have to leave a few pieces on for a bit longer next time


I have done several batches and always go 4 - 4 1/2 hrs.  I then vacuum seal the blocks and put in the fridge for at least 12 days before consumption. Haven't had a bad batch yet.


----------

